# Workaholic And defensive husband



## Nmrh2013 (Oct 18, 2020)

Looking for some advice. My husband works away from home as a fisherman, in the last two years he decided to start his own company as a fisherman, said it would give him more freedom. We cant ever get on the same page, as being away for 2 weeks at a night, and still he cannot find time for his children or me. He makes more money then me but I some how still manage to pay for everything as he leaves his money in his company and doesnt pay himself. He relies on me to pay for things the kids need, mortgage, groceries and the things he buys as we share a joint bank account. Ive discussed how I feel about asking for a bit more time with him, him helping me a bit more raise our kids.'i dont have family that helps, and could use a break every once in a while to re charge as we have 3 small children. But this seems to send his reeling. He calls me names, says his job is important, says everybody works, and that i just always wqnt to start problems. If telling him how alone i feel as a parent and a wife doesnt bother him to change is there any point to keep trying?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

As we say in Al-Anon, "Nothing changes if nothing changes." Almost a year later, and you are posting the same thing. You are not a priority to your husband. And it sounds like the children are pretty far down the list too.

It is obvious that you can pay your own way, since that's what you are doing right now. 

Stay and accept this is your life with him or leave. Your life. Your choice.


----------

